# Those stupid trunk bars



## blacksunempire (Jul 4, 2004)

I have a 99 Altima GXE and I'm trying to fit a subwoofer box in the trunk and those stupid metal trunk bars are getting in the way. Is there something I can do with those? I was thinking maybe reshape them w/ a mallet? Teach them a lesson about limiting my sub box height? I guess if I take them off my trunk won't stay open by itself.

Has anyone modified these so they're not in the way?

Thanks.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I have a 2000 altima. I chose to leave them alone since they directly affect your trunk. I chose to custom make a box to go under them and give them the clearance they need to move freely. Its kind of a pain but its the best idea. Good luck with it


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

those rods are made from spring steel, try taking them out and using a strut type stay, (like they use on Maxima hoods) just a thought anyway


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

those are the springs for supporting your trunk when its open. if you dont mind having to hold it open with your hands every time you open it, feel free to remove them. otherwise, build the box a little shorter.


----------

